# Henry the Lop Needs a New Home in Texas



## HenryLop (Jun 14, 2012)

I am looking into re-homing my male mixed lop eared rabbit. He needs a home in which he will get attention and free run time on a daily basis. He is 3 years old his birthday is may 24th. I have had him since he was 6 weeks old and I had him fixed at my vet when he was 6 months old. So he has not developed any bad habits like aggressive mating behaviors, he also has little to no smell because of this. He can be a bit shy with new people and will take time to learn to trust anyone new but he is very sweet with people he knows. He loves to hang out next to me and comes over and begs for scratches and treats. He can even turn in a circle with a little coaxing when asked. 

I have litter boxed trained him on aspen bedding and he is pretty good about not going in his cage. When he free runs putting a little box out will help to reduce any messes he may make. He is also comfortable with very well behaved, monitored, dogs, large, and small. He will come over and invite them to sniff him. Picking him up is not one of his favorite things as most prey animals dislike so you will need to hold him close to make him feel safe. He is good about getting his nails trimmed when kept neatly tucked in a blanket like a burrito! 

If I can't find him a good home I will keep him myself but would love for him to have the opportunity to run free more often with perhaps another friendly rabbit friend. He must be an inside rabbit year around except for occasional play time outside in cool weather as it gets way too hot in Texas for me to feel comfortable letting him live outside. He will come with his cage, food and everything he needs if needed.

Please let me know if you think you could provide Mr. Henry with a loving permanent home!

Willing to drive/meet to bring him to his new loving home!

P.S. I have pictures of him. If someone would tell me how to post them I would be happy too! Or if interested I will send them to you.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 14, 2012)

Frankly, you sound like a WONDERFUL owner!

Can we help you find a strategy that allows him to run free more often? 
Or perhaps there is another issue we can help solve?

Here's how to post photos: 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=66


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2012)

ray:


----------



## HenryLop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you very much! I don't think there is any other way though. I hope I can find him a loving home. Everyone on here seems to be very rabbit friendly and knowledgeable so hopefully he can find a wonderful home just like that!


----------



## HenryLop (Jun 19, 2012)

I finally managed to get some photos of Henry up. The ones on top are all recent ones and the ones below are when he was a baby!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Jun 19, 2012)

If he were up north I would take him in a SECOND. He is absolutely adorable! I really hope you're able to keep him though.


----------



## HenryLop (Jun 25, 2012)

Well thank you! Yours is super cute as well. I will keep that in mind if I ever find myself up that way. He will stay with me until I find him a suitable home. =)


----------



## Nela (Jun 28, 2012)

Any chance you want to visit Amsterdam? Lol! He is sooooooooooooo soooooooooooo cute! Wishing you both the best of luck!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 28, 2012)

Omg he is so cute! I would want him too if I lived closer. Good luck! I hope you can find him a good home


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 28, 2012)

:inlove: Too darn far.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2012)

He is so precious...and adorable! Too bad Del Rio is about 8 hours away...I'd let him live with my girls on the floor since he's neutered. 

Good luck finding him a home.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you willing to drive to Brenham TX? Is he active? (I currently have a jersey wooly female that I have only had for 1 week. She is very lazy.) I was a breeder for 4 years.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 9, 2012)

he is GORGEOUS! Wishing you the best of luck finding an awesome forever home!


----------



## littl3red (Aug 9, 2012)

I wish I could take him, he's adorable! But I live all the way up here in KS. 

Also, Lauren, do you need another rabbit? That would be three after you got Shiny Things, and we've already pointed out how even two may be too many.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 9, 2012)

littl3red wrote:


> Also, Lauren, do you need another rabbit? That would be three after you got Shiny Things, and we've already pointed out how even two may be too many.


I posted this before I found out that I was getting Shiny Things. I know that I can not take him. It was ment more as a joke than anything else. He is really cute though.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd take him in a second if I was closer and could get another right now. I hope you're able to keep him-you seem like an amazing bunny owner!


----------



## qtipthebun (Aug 24, 2012)

Is he still looking for a home? I split my time between DFW and Austin and have a pretty good network of people in the DFW area. If he's still searching, I could let some people know. I would take him, but Qtip probably wouldn't approve...nor would the girlfriend....


----------



## HenryLop (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind responses! A lot of you do live far unfortunately. Yes, qtipthebun I am still searching to find him a wonderful forever home. Please put the word out. Thank you.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 24, 2012)

OOH ADORABLE!! If I didn't live so far away.... haha


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 24, 2012)

ray:


----------



## HenryLop (Jan 1, 2013)

*Update on Henry* I wanted to give an updated on Henry as he has not found his forever home yet. A few months back I moved in with a roommate and her dog is not very bunny friendly.  So he has been banished to the back yard. He is not doing well being by himself out there and really needs a new home. His attention level has gone drastically down and he is suffering from it. If anyone in the Texas area is looking to add another neutered bun bun to their herd please email me asap! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 1, 2013)

aww, poor little guy! he's a real cutie... wish I could take him in


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh no! He is such a cutie I would take him if only he was closer. 

Good luck! I'll keep you in my thoughts. ray:


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 2, 2013)

If I could I would. But my fiancé won't let me get another pet and I also have a neutered male I heard its hard for them to bond. I wish Henry the best of luck


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 6, 2013)

I would LOVE to trade you Beauty for him. I need to find Beauty a new home so that I can get Shiny Things a husbun. She was bonded with Beauty for a little while but now they hate eachother.


----------



## KnitWit (Jan 15, 2013)

Have you found a home for Henry? I live in the north DFW area and would like to talk to you about being a forever home for Henry. I work from home and have older children so he would get plenty of attention and could stay inside. We are experienced rabbit owners but haven't had a rabbit in our home since the kids were little. If you still need a home for Henry, let me know and I will PM you my contact info. He looks like a sweetie!


----------



## HenryLop (Feb 4, 2013)

*Bump* Henry is still looking for his new home. Thank you all for your support!


----------



## whitelop (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't believe you haven't found him a home yet! He is so cute.  how sad. 





ldoerr said:


> I would LOVE to trade you Beauty for him. I need to find Beauty a new home so that I can get Shiny Things a husbun. She was bonded with Beauty for a little while but now they hate eachother.


And Lauren, you should not say things like that. Its actually sort of disgusting you would just trade your rabbit off to get another one to hopefully bond with Shiny Things. I'm sorry, but you keep complaining about Beauty and saying you want a new rabbit and you'll trade her and blah blah blah, it makes you look silly. She's still your pet and its not fair to her that you don't like her or want her anymore. She's still your pet. 

Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------

